# Getting Started - What do I need?



## Wildfire (Oct 14, 2011)

My uncle recently gave me his Thompson/Center Hawken .50 cal cap lock rifle.

I would like to try it out but I am unsure what I need to get started. I want to be able to shoot it with the least amount of difficulty for the cheapest expense, since I am a beginner.

Here is what I have:

Balls
Maxi Balls
Hot Shot Patch and Bullet Lube (AppleGreen scent!)
Maxi Lube
Patches
A ball starter
A round hollow cylinder with another cylinder in the middle that has a ball at one end and the middle cylinder and ball pins inside the other - it is about 2.5" long and 3/4" thick

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 14, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

The round cylinder is probably your powder measure, it should be graduated in increments of 5-10 grains. You may want to get a plastic flask & measure as it will make loading the powder charge easier (you don't want to be pouring out of the can). If you want to go traditional then a powder horn would take the place of the flask. Otherwise, looks like you are pretty well set.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do with it. 
Number 11 caps or musket caps to fit the nipple.
For target shooting and hunting you need a powder of some sort. Pellets don't work in side locks so well. I use real black when I can get it and Triple 7 when I can't. A powder measure by volume
Some pillow ticking from Wal Mart, Jo Anns fabric with the sizing washed out. Cut in strips and soak it in melted hot crisco remove it and allow to cool. a patch knife.
490 round balls if youwant to use a round ball. 50cal sabots and a 44 or 45 pistol bullet like hornaday XTP's if you don't want to use balls. there are also the conicals you can use like maxie hunters. 
A inline capper, a few film canisters for powder if hunting.
Keep it simple.

You can get a free users manual off T/C's web site. It has a guide to start you off.

 Al


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have the web address for T/C's website and free manual? I am unfamiliar with it.

Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Do a search for Thompson Center fire arms. Once you find the site just follow the menu.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wildfire it sounds like the cylinder is a TC powder measure just like mine. Get some Triple 7 as has already been recommended. Loose Pyrodex will work also, but I use P Pyrodex because the course does not want to fire reliably.

The powder measure should click as you hold it and pull on the ball you talked about. Closed it is 50 gr, and each click is another ten grains. I use 50 gr and sight in at 25 yards. With my TC Hawken I am then on at 50 yards with 60 gr of powder and on at 100 yards with 70 gr of powder. I hunt with a round ball and 70 gr of powder.

For the patches I rub in TC bore butter. I use pillow ticking as allyyooper suggested, or I purchase TC patches already cut. I also have a patch cutter so sometimes I cut patches from the pillow ticking, and sometimes I seat the ball and cut the patch with a patch knife.

At your range set a number 11 cap on your rifle and fire it. Then run a clean dry patch down the bore. Drop in 50 gr of Triple 7 and seat a patched ball on top. Your ready to shoot as soon as you put a new cap on the nipple.

As you proceed you will know what you want. You may want speed loaders, or you may want to use a 1/2 inch bit and drill holes in a small board to carry patched balls in. Good luck.


----------

